# Purchsed my first Pressure Canner!!



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I brought this deal because it was too good to pass up!

http://ozfarmer.com/food-preserving...ner-2-dozen-bottles-pressure-regulator-presto

I'll be buying the Ball preserving book and the canning kit with funnel etc as well.

Oh...can I use the fowlers jars in this as well as the Ball/mason jars as well?:2thumb:


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on canner ! :congrat::congrat:

I'm not familiar with fowlers jars so can't help with that, sorry


.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Am I seeing that right? You gave $223 for the canner? I gave $60 for mine from Walmart and it is the same canner. I got 1 dozen jars with it for free.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> Oh...can I use the fowlers jars in this as well as the Ball/mason jars as well?:2thumb:


I am pretty sure you can (pun intended) but I only heard about those jars recently from Wellrounded, they would know for sure I imagine. Btw I wish I could get lids like the Fowlers (reusable without bpa and not made of plastic) for our kind of jars.

Good luck and it will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Am I seeing that right? You gave $223 for the canner? I gave $60 for mine from Walmart and it is the same canner. I got 1 dozen jars with it for free.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!!! I'd a little sticker shocked too though. Same canner I have, purchased for $59 on amazon with free shipping.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No guys, you have it all wrong. All new canners and cookers have the weapon of mass destruction tax and licensing fees added in to the price. $223 is super cheap. They will be over $500 in a year or so.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

can you send it back?? I have the smaller version of this canner that I got at the local hardware store for 60.00 something ..but even the large one cant be that much...I know wallmart has the small one in stock. I thought about getting a second one awhile back too. yikes...good luck...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Here in Australia that IS an great deal, congrats Tank_Girl. Fowlers work great in the canner. 7 x size 31's is a bit of a squeeze though, I can't get the jar tongs in to lift out the first one so use silicon gloves. I LOVE my pressure canners, best investment I've made in recent years. I've saved the cost of them back dozens of times.
Guys have a look at the link, this store is the cheapest in Australia, even with post. I bought my first canner from them (Australian warranty). My second from Amazon as ozfarmer didn't have the post free deal at the time. 
I spend more on canning supplies than I do on my total grocery bill, including preps. I still want at least 1000 more jars. Secondhand Fowlers jars are almost impossible to get now too or the price is just too high. You're doing very well if you pay under $1.50 each, then you have to buy lids @ around $20.00 per dozen. When I first started canning I could pick up boxes and boxes of jars for $1.00, no one wanted them. I had thousands, I cry when I think of the jars I've left behind when moving house.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> Here in Australia that IS an great deal, congrats Tank_Girl. Fowlers work great in the canner. 7 x size 31's is a bit of a squeeze though, I can't get the jar tongs in to lift out the first one so use silicon gloves. I LOVE my pressure canners, best investment I've made in recent years. I've saved the cost of them back dozens of times.
> Guys have a look at the link, this store is the cheapest in Australia, even with post. I bought my first canner from them (Australian warranty). My second from Amazon as ozfarmer didn't have the post free deal at the time.
> I spend more on canning supplies than I do on my total grocery bill, including preps. I still want at least 1000 more jars. Secondhand Fowlers jars are almost impossible to get now too or the price is just too high. Your doing very well if you pay under $1.50 each, then you have to buy lids @ around $20.00 per dozen. When I first started canning I could pick up boxes and boxes of jars for $1.00, no one wanted them. I had thousands, I cry when I think of the jars I've left behind when moving house.


Thanks Wellrounded!

This THE best price for that unit in the whole of Australia.
Plus I get 2 dozen jars and the postage is free.

I'm crazy happy at the moment.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think we forget sometimes that not all forum members are Americans or Canadians. 

Is there a Walmart or Walmart like store in Australia?


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I believe Australia hasn't sold out to China-Mart yet.

Thank god.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Even if there is it, no guarantee that the prices will be the same or even similar between Canada and the U.S let alone overseas:dunno:

Just one of those things, everyplace has it's advantages and disadvantages, whether it's universal health care or just a smaller market thing borders still exist. I can walk into Cabela's and buy buckets of .22 right now on sale:dunno:


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess we just don't have a culture of pressure canning here in OZ.

We do water bath relishes, jams and chutneys but for the most part we just freeze our excess.

I guess if more people got into it the price of canners and jars might come down but the import tariffs would still be applied.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I visited my sister in Australia a couple of years ago, after leaving the airport I noticed the prices at a gas station and commented that theirs was about equal or maybe slightly less than ours .... Then she told me they sold gas by the liter not the gallon. Almost everything that I compared prices on cost about 4X what it costs in the US. Hard for us to imagine a cost of living that high.


.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Reblazed said:


> I visited my sister in Australia a couple of years ago, after leaving the airport I noticed the prices at a gas station and commented that theirs was about equal or maybe slightly less than ours .... Then she told me they sold gas by the liter not the gallon. Almost everything that I compared prices on cost about 4X what it costs in the US. Hard for us to imagine a cost of living that high.
> 
> .


To put things into perspective we do live on an island, surrounded by thousands of miles of ocean.
Goods like pressure canners have to be put into a shipping container and shipped here.
There's a vast cost attached and it get's passed on to us as a result.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Reblazed said:


> I visited my sister in Australia a couple of years ago, after leaving the airport I noticed the prices at a gas station and commented that theirs was about equal or maybe slightly less than ours .... Then she told me they sold gas by the liter not the gallon. Almost everything that I compared prices on cost about 4X what it costs in the US. Hard for us to imagine a cost of living that high.
> 
> .


And yet on most/all measures I have seen Australia comes out ahead in quality of life etc:dunno:
The price difference between Canada and the U.S are not that large, for the most part differences within our country are bigger than stepping across the border. But then of course we have free trade


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> And yet on most/all measures I have seen Australia comes out ahead in quality of life etc:dunno:


We have full strength beer, sports, the beach and ...ummm......BEER! :beercheer:artydance:


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Would it be possible, on items such as this, to ask an American friend to buy and post you one? I don't know what the exchange rates are, the Customs laws are, and if there would be import duties, but if someone can purchase one here for $60 US, it couldn't be much more than an additional $60 to post it. Just a thought...


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> Would it be possible, on items such as this, to ask an American friend to buy and post you one? I don't know what the exchange rates are, the Customs laws are, and if there would be import duties, but if someone can purchase one here for $60 US, it couldn't be much more than an additional $60 to post it. Just a thought...


It probably would be Koxxx but I would rather pay the bit extra and and support a small Australian business.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> And yet on most/all measures I have seen Australia comes out ahead in quality of life etc:


I absolutely agree!

,


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> And yet on most/all measures I have seen Australia comes out ahead in quality of life etc:dunno:


On the whole it's a great place to live. A lot to do with the room we have and the amount of raw materials. 
Our low population does have it's down side though, if you don't live a mainstream lifestyle and you don't buy what everyone else does, you'll pay much, much more for your needs or simply not be able to buy them here. Like preserving supplies for example. Just not enough alternative lifestylers here to create a large enough market.



Tank_Girl said:


> We have full strength beer, sports, the beach and ...ummm......BEER! :beercheer:artydance:


Love our beer, the V8s and well I'm not a fan of the coast. Give me the bush any day. (But I will trade bacon for crayfish,  )



k0xxx said:


> Would it be possible, on items such as this, to ask an American friend to buy and post you one? I don't know what the exchange rates are, the Customs laws are, and if there would be import duties, but if someone can purchase one here for $60 US, it couldn't be much more than an additional $60 to post it. Just a thought...


Post from the US to Australia is unbelievable. Hubby had a 4 cavity .22 mould sent over a few weeks ago, $70.00 post. (we are at about .89 US cents). If I'm going to buy from the US I wait until we have a better exchange rate and buy from Amazon (post isn't too bad through them) or I buy from an Aussie company called Fishpond, they stock a lot of Amazons' range, free post.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Well-rounded ... I do hope you've found this company (free shipping & reasonable) for any books you need. http://www.bookdepository.com

.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Reblazed said:


> Well-rounded ... I do hope you've found this company (free shipping & reasonable) for any books you need. http://www.bookdepository.com
> 
> .


No I hadn't found them. Bad bad link to give me...... :laugh: I try very hard to stay away from book sellers. I have two rooms already devoted to books and a storage unit in town with a few thousand more, we'll bring them home as soon as I convert the attic to more book space.


----------

